# Full body kit for cruz



## ridergurl (Jul 3, 2012)

Hi all,

I was wondering if anyone's got a full body kit for their cruz? If yes, whats the best place to get it from? i was considering this...Cruze Full Body Kits JSP®Rave ABS 4pc 2011 2012 Black Matte ( Fits Chevrolet ) | eBay

anyone bought it before? would appreciate any feedback...

Thanks ccasion14:


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

Search around. There is a silver cruze with a nice kit on 18" TSW wheels. Cleanest kit i've seen yet.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

http://www.bmcextremecustoms.net/cruzebodykits.html


----------



## Beachernaut (Mar 27, 2012)

There are several kits out there that range from kind of sleek to LOOK AT ME!!!!

I'm not a fan of body kits anyway, so I'm probably not a good source of info.


----------



## TechCruzer (Mar 15, 2012)

Here is the silver one mentioned... I think.







2011 2012 2013 Chevrolet Cruze OB Complete Body Kit | eBay

I don't care for the nose piece on this one...














2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze Duraflex Couture RS Look Body Kit 106984 | eBay

My personal favorite...














2011-2012 Chevrolet Cruze Duraflex Couture RS Look Body Kit 106984 | eBay

Whatever you do... paint everything if possible. Only thing that looks good unpainted is a basic diffuser... otherwise match the colors to your car or it's just 'ricer' as others put it.


----------



## ridergurl (Jul 3, 2012)

TechCruzer said:


> Here is the silver one mentioned... I think.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice options...but arent they priced a bit high? I was looking for something cheaper....which is why i considered JSP (Cruze Full Body Kits JSP®Rave ABS 4pc 2011 2012 Black Matte ( Fits Chevrolet ) | eBay)

But then..is it cheap coz the quality is bad?? A friend of mine has got a spoiler for his truck from them, and seems to be happy with it. 

Anyone else know of this brand or would recommend it? Or shud i stick to the higher priced ones?


----------



## cruzer27 (Apr 5, 2012)

Just because it is cheap doesn't mean its bad. That is a decent kit. The only thing is when painting it the cost is a little higher. The nice part is that they flex. Mine is the BMC Extreme hence the O.B. style body kit. Fiberglass but fits perfect a very well made kit. It took me a month to decide and when I called BMC Extreme I asked to have the nose from one kit the rear from another and the sides from a different kit..The company (Bruno) is great to deal with.


----------



## crzeco12 (Oct 10, 2012)

hi there cruzer27, really like the look of the kit, wanting to get it, been contemplating for awhile, just wondering with the kit what kind of exhaust set up you have, custom? anyway any help is appreciated thanks!


----------



## CruzerKyle (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey there, hope im not too late here but this is what mine looks like with a full body kit. It is ABS plastic, so it bends (so useful i can't even begin to tell you how much I needed it). It was purchased for $1100 US and painted/fitted for $900. Btw not that it makes any difference but its actually a Holden (im on Australia) and the kit came with the chevy front bar and emblems.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

CruzerKyle said:


> Hey there, hope im not too late here but this is what mine looks like with a full body kit. It is ABS plastic, so it bends (so useful i can't even begin to tell you how much I needed it). It was purchased for $1100 US and painted/fitted for $900. Btw not that it makes any difference but its actually a Holden (im on Australia) and the kit came with the chevy front bar and emblems.


WHOA... Last time I saw that kit it was $2,500 through alixspress(not sure the exact spelling) through korea. What site did you buy it through?


----------



## Larivera (Nov 17, 2021)

CruzerKyle said:


> Hey there, hope im not too late here but this is what mine looks like with a full body kit. It is ABS plastic, so it bends (so useful i can't even begin to tell you how much I needed it). It was purchased for $1100 US and painted/fitted for $900. Btw not that it makes any difference but its actually a Holden (im on Australia) and the kit came with the chevy front bar and emblems.


I want that wing. Company name please. I need that one


----------

